# Ground person How much $$$$$



## Pcoz88 (Aug 9, 2006)

What is the average starting out pay for a ground person with no exp.? Except exp. with chainsaws and cutting firewood! I need a part time job until till I go back to work in union pipetrades/MES.:bang: :bang: Any and all info would be appericated.In the Tiffin ohio area.


Pete


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 9, 2006)

At the company i work for, a groundie with no experience starts out at $9.00 per hour. A groundie with chainsaw experience will get $10-$11 depending on if they really know how to run a saw. More experience=more pay. One of the groundies on my crew has been with the company 11 years, has cdl, excellent roper, can climb if I need him to, and is a very hard worker and he gets $17 per hour. (Seems like alot but we are a takedown crew who does the big money jobs.)


----------



## ASD (Aug 9, 2006)

$12.50 with a clean drivers lic.
$15.00 with a cdl class B
$18.50 with a cdl class A


----------



## Pcoz88 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's. Iam looking at it as just part time until I go back to work.To bring in some money while laid off.


----------

